# C119 Flying Boxcar



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Well here’s my Italeri Flying Boxcar or C-119. I used Tamiya paints with oil washes, charcoal pencil dust and fine coarse steel wool to achieve the aged look. I pictured this plane as flown by a smuggler type hence it’s rough look, something of a Han Solo type, but more down to earth. 

Hope ya enjoy, thanks for looking. 


http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r95/Nexus15/FinishedC-119002.jpg

http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r95/Nexus15/FinishedC-119003.jpg

http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r95/Nexus15/FinishedC-119004.jpg

http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r95/Nexus15/FinishedC-119005.jpg

http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r95/Nexus15/FinishedC-119007.jpg

http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r95/Nexus15/FinishedC-119009.jpg

http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r95/Nexus15/FinishedC-119011.jpg


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Gee tough crowd...


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

It's a nice version and the weathering is subtle and natural. I like it.

Of course the first thing I thought of when I saw it was the Flight of the Phoenix movie remake.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Looks pretty good to me -- suitably well-used and weatherbeaten.



Xenodyssey said:


> Of course the first thing I thought of when I saw it was the Flight of the Phoenix movie remake.


The crappy _remake_?? That particular airplane always makes me think of the original film with Jimmy Stewart and Hardy Kruger. Fine movie, even if the premise is technically far-fetched, to say the least.

BTW, has anyone done, or considered doing, a _FOTP_ diorama showing the cannibalized Flying Boxcar and the new jury-rigged plane in the desert?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I preferred the Jimmy Stewart film as well and always thought it used a Flying Boxcar and then did a quick check on wikipedia which said the plane used in the original was a Fairchild C-82 Packet. The remake used the C-119 instead. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C-82_Packet

And yes, a scene from either movie would be great as a diorama.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Lots of info on the various aircraft used in the movie here. The top photo would be a perfect subject for a diorama.


----------

